# Free Caddie - Course creator review



## MarkS (Jul 31, 2009)

just spent 10 minutes etting up my course on the Freecaddie web-site. It really is very simple.
If you are not yet on board with FreeCaddie i can strongly recommend you look at it. 
For example i have found out that from my decking in my garden I am 19944 yards away from the first green at my club.
I am only using the basic programme but so far so good....

So if you have GPS enabled phone or pda - give it a go, after all you dont get much for free theses days.

Of course those who have loaded and those have bought Sky Caddie dont need to bother.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jul 31, 2009)

Mark.

You'll find a Freecaddie review further down the 'review' section forum. There are a few converts on here already.

I have the pro version. IMO, worth the $24 easily.


----------



## MarkS (Jul 31, 2009)

I hadnt seen that review sorry about that, i wasn't really reviewing the software itself - just explaining how simple it is to add ones own course.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 1, 2009)

MarkS.

No need for the apology. I was just making you aware that there are a few fans on here.


----------

